# Swap Recommendations?



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I have an 86 NA with a recent complete rebuild (only 5K on the motor), all Mobil 1 synth. Opened exhaust (2 1/2"), intake, CF hood, ngk plat plugs and wires, new injectors and fpr. Runs great, but I'd like it faster and can't seem to locate a z31t that isn't either too expensive or that doesn't need a LOT of work (i.e., complete rebuild).

I am looking for swap recommendations as I do have connections to reasonably priced rb25det, and sr20det motors. What do you think? I already know about the benefits of swapping the z31t, but for the reasons above, it's not likely to happen after dumping a pocketful into the current NA engine that I have.

So what do you guys know about the two above motor swaps (difficulty, price, benefits, detriments, etc.), and which would you recommend? I'd like to stick to Nissan motors, preferably turbocharged and from Japan.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you need to price out these motors you're looking to swap.

http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.engine.swap.shtml


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I think you're best idea is to turbocharge your engine.....spend about $500-1000 on turbo swapping parts..and have yourself a nicely boosted engine. Either of those engines you thought about swapping in will be easily 2 or 3 times the amount of money it will cost to just put a turbo on your NA engine....plus you will have an extra .5 liters of displacement :thumbup:


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Though I can get the engine/trannies for under 3K, I've called around a bit, and you're right about the price of custom fitting.
Next question, still relevant (I hope): When you say spend $500-$1k on turbo and parts, are you referring to used parts from a vg30et or purchasing new turbo and accessories? Since it's a fairly new engine with NA compression, I'd prefer the best match of turbo and accessories, and would like something that won't have to be rebuilt every other year.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> Thanks for the advice. Though I can get the engine/trannies for under 3K, I've called around a bit, and you're right about the price of custom fitting.
> Next question, still relevant (I hope): When you say spend $500-$1k on turbo and parts, are you referring to used parts from a vg30et or purchasing new turbo and accessories? Since it's a fairly new engine with NA compression, I'd prefer the best match of turbo and accessories, and would like something that won't have to be rebuilt every other year.


Putting the VG30ET turbo parts on shouldn't be a problem and best of all a direct bolt on. 

And why do you think you would have to rebuild them every other year. My turbo hasn't been rebuilt at all and mine is a 87. It's running 10 PSI and I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Cool. Last questions (I think). How will the differences in engine compression between the vg30e and vg30et affect horspower once the turbo equipment is attached? Any suggestions for a good shop out here in LA, since this setup may be be a bit beyond my skills?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

MaxQ i have the 1000000% SAME EXACT problem, I dont know where to go, how much it'll cost or ANYTHING whatsoever on a turbo Z swap.

I REALLY want to boost my Z, Ive always dreamed of having a turbo car, and its prolly going to never come true. I cannot do the work myself either, and dont think who to ask or anything, everyone just says "look around" and call...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys are going to find that if you have to pay someone to do the work for you, you're just much better off buying a complete working turbo car. Because you'll end up spending more money paying someone to convert than a turbo Z31 would cost.

If you look around, even turbo kits for Hondas start at around $3,000. And that's NOT including labor costs.

Turbo kits for Z31s can be found for as little as $500 on e-bay if you can get all the parts. But then you're looking at a crapshoot. Sometimes they'll be complete, sometimes they won't. Sometimes everything works, sometimes it doesn't. And if you don't have the ability or tools to do the work yourself, you're going to pay $1500 to $5000 to get someone else to do it and do it right.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

That is exactly my problem. I wouldn't have an issue doing the work, but don't have the space in which to do it....a conversion is not possible in an apartment garage without a lift, etc. I think I'll check with Pierre's Z in Hawthorne and price the complete transform. I understand what needs to be done and how, but I want it done perfectly. 

Appreciate all the well-informed and on-topic help with this one, guys, and I'll be back with questions about the other things that I'm in the process of doing with the car.

Later


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

You can turbocharge your NA engine and make DAMN good power. There are several people who are making 350-550 at the wheels with a turbocharged NA motor. You need a turbo ECU, injectors, driver's side exhaust manifold, crossmember, and a turbo. I'd recomend a bigass T3/T4 (.60/.63 works nicely) or you can get a T66, lol.


----------

